
The Global Legacy of Quebec’s Subsidized Child Daycare - dgudkov
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/12/affordable-daycare-subsidized-child-care-working-mom-quebec/579193/
======
angry_octet
The article doesn't mention it, but proper child care infrastructure is
critical to attracting and retaining qualified people. Having a partner absent
from the paid workforce for a decade is terrible for your finances and marital
harmony.

